# Hello Everyone.



## Light of Judgment (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new and introducing myself.  

I use to take Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu years ago, but I had to stop due to financial difficulties. Then I was injured severely and am now recovering from surgery. I hope to resume my pursuit in martial arts since being in this situation really made me miss being physically active.  :boxing:

I was also introduce to this forum by Fiendlover. :wavey:

I have heard the community here is wonderful and am looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello, Mr. or Ms. Judgment.  Welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## seasoned (Aug 4, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome aboard.


----------



## Athelus (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to MT hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 20, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Hello, Mr. or Ms. Judgment. Welcome.


 Mr.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## stickarts (Aug 20, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

